# screen washer cap



## trev

Hi just gauging to see if anyone would be interested in a aluminium satin look or polished cap for their washer bottle i know you can make use of the door cap ends with a bit of diy to make them fit, and am sure the stealer's are asking around £40  for them. my mates got an engineering firm and knocked up a few as samples. let me know what you think and he'll try and do his best to keep the cost right down,

He is also thinking about doing the oil, water, and strut caps in polished aluminium and has all the dimensions to get started when he has a down time at his place, here's some pictures of the water bottle caps 

NAMES
Basky. #
Mondo #
Jansen #
Zakkiaz  # 
BartonTT
Jim #
AusTT. #
Welshgar. #
ELLIOTT (satin)#
Tufty 
Smeds #
Kite 
yellow. # 
RabTT (Satin ) #
Hark
DzTT #
Thundercat
Stufearn. #
tripplefan 
Mark Davies
Steve collier 
TT_Tesh 
Bigsyd #
TrevTT #
Lazerjules #
Marky-TT #
Super josh 



































stainless steel complete cover


----------



## basky

Very Nice matey, I'd be interested at the right price :wink: Got to be better than that cheap O Blue Cap ? :lol:


----------



## trev

basky said:


> Very Nice matey, I'd be interested at the right price :wink: Got to be better than that cheap O Blue Cap ? :lol:


that's true mate  He is going to get prices for the Aluminium tomorrow and should have a firm price for us then


----------



## Mondo

Typical - I just did the DIY door cap version from a 2nd hand one. And I filed too much off the little prongs so I've had to stick it down with a bit of blu-tack!   Still, as you say, better than that poxy blue thing.

Would be interested if your mate does oil/coolant caps - tending towards the R8 ones at the mo' but open to persuasion... :wink:


----------



## Jansen

Would be interested


----------



## zakkiaz

Hi, Look good, I'd be interested too! 8)
Wendy


----------



## trev

cheers guys and Wendy :wink: will get the prices up as soon as i can


----------



## barton TT

Another one interested. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## jim

Trev,looks good count me in toooooooo


----------



## ausTT

me too


----------



## trev

jim said:


> Trev,looks good count me in toooooooo


Hi Jim you not working this weeekend :wink: better start a list me thinks


----------



## welshgar

Me as well, depending on price :wink:


----------



## jim

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,looks good count me in toooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jim you not working this weeekend :wink: better start a list me thinks
Click to expand...

Trev,just finished this morn,off sun mon (yipee)


----------



## trev

ausTT said:


> me too


cheers mate


----------



## trev

welshgar said:


> Me as well, depending on price :wink:


cheers mate hoping to keep the price down


----------



## ELLIOTT

Nice idea trev, I will deffinately have one! Put me on the list.......


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Nice idea trev, I will deffinately have one! Put me on the list.......


cheers mate name added


----------



## tufty

Looks good I'd be interested at the right price


----------



## trev

cheers mate


----------



## stufearn

Hi, I'd be interested at the right price for a water and coolant cap if become available.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## trev

stufearn said:


> Hi, I'd be interested at the right price for a water and coolant cap if become available.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


hi Stu will get the prices up as soon as i get them off my mate


----------



## Smeds

At the right price I'll have one, looks great!


----------



## kite

At the right price, I'll have them all.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Could be interested in the water cap Trev mate


----------



## trev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Could be interested in the water cap Trev mate


 Hi andy put your name down


----------



## ELLIOTT

When will these be ready? and rough idea "ballpark" price, I am not bothered price wise but just intrested ?


----------



## trev

kite said:


> At the right price, I'll have them all.


cheers mate will get some pictures up once he's made some up


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> When will these be ready? and rough idea "ballpark" price, I am not bothered price wise but just intrested ?


Hi mate He is going to order the aluminium tomorrow and as soon as he gets it he will be ready to start  so he cant say as yet what price he will charge he's not charging us the set up of the machine just the cost of the material so i cant see it being that dear, fingers crossed :wink: he is going to phone me tomorrow morning and once he has done that i'll post up on here


----------



## zakkiaz

I no it's a slip of the finger :wink: but you spelt my name wrong Zakkiads! It's Zakkiaz! 

Wendy


----------



## trev

zakkiaz said:


> I no it's a slip of the finger :wink: but you spelt my name wrong Zakkiads! It's Zakkiaz!
> 
> Wendy


 sorry :wink:


----------



## rabTT

Satin look for me :wink:


----------



## trev

rabTT said:


> Satin look for me :wink:


hi rab no postage to your bit then :lol:


----------



## jim

trev said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satin look for me :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> hi rab no postage to your bit then :lol:
Click to expand...

Does that go for me to then Trev??????? :lol: :lol:

or i can pick them up.........


----------



## Hark

I have a water cap somewhere but if the price is cheap enough for me not to faf altering it, then I'll have one. Only one I haven't done.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Think i will go satin aswell


----------



## trev

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satin look for me :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> hi rab no postage to your bit then :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that go for me to then Trev??????? :lol: :lol:
> 
> or i can pick them up.........
Click to expand...

no problem cost you a pint though :lol:


----------



## rabTT

trev said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satin look for me :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> hi rab no postage to your bit then :lol:
Click to expand...

Nope, usual pick-up arrangements apply :wink:


----------



## trev

Hark said:


> I have a water cap somewhere but if the price is cheap enough for me not to faf altering it, then I'll have one. Only one I haven't done.


 :lol: same as me got a cap off of mallstt and never got round to fitting it  i've added your name to the list


----------



## trev

rabTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satin look for me :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> hi rab no postage to your bit then :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, usual pick-up arrangements apply :wink:
Click to expand...

 flippen heck more coffee and biscuits :lol:


----------



## dzTT

wat sorta price we lookin at here trev? im on apprentice wages so if its not bad count me in :wink:


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> wat sorta price we lookin at here trev? im on apprentice wages so if its not bad count me in :wink:


took you long enough to find this thread mate :wink: not sure yet will find out tomorrow but am sure it will be in your price range :lol: heard you've got ladders to get into your bed as you've that much money stashed under it :lol:


----------



## Thundercat

Count me in if the price is right!


----------



## trev

Thundercat said:


> Count me in if the price is right!


 cheers


----------



## dzTT

trev said:


> took you long enough to find this thread mate :wink: not sure yet will find out tomorrow but am sure it will be in your price range :lol: heard you've got ladders to get into your bed as you've that much money stashed under it :lol:


 :lol: :lol: i wondered where everyone had gone but ive found ye now :wink:


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> took you long enough to find this thread mate :wink: not sure yet will find out tomorrow but am sure it will be in your price range :lol: heard you've got ladders to get into your bed as you've that much money stashed under it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: i wondered where everyone had gone but ive found ye now :wink:
Click to expand...

 just can't get away from you fella will have to try the powder room next :wink:


----------



## dzTT

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> took you long enough to find this thread mate :wink: not sure yet will find out tomorrow but am sure it will be in your price range :lol: heard you've got ladders to get into your bed as you've that much money stashed under it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: i wondered where everyone had gone but ive found ye now :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just can't get away from you fella will have to try the powder room next :wink:
Click to expand...

o you can try...i was king of hide n seek back in the day :wink: :lol:


----------



## jim

Does that go for me to then Trev??????? :lol: :lol:

or i can pick them up.........[/quote]

no problem cost you a pint though :lol:[/quote]

Not a problem mate ,just let me know.......


----------



## triplefan

Add me to the list please Trev, could be interested in the lot, again depending on price


----------



## trev

Right gents just received the cost for the screen water bottle cap £23 + p/p can't see it being much not much weight in it  let me know if your still interested and Phill can get started on production

Cheers Trev


----------



## Smeds

I'm in.


----------



## trev

Smeds said:


> I'm in.


Cheers mate if you can p/m your name & address as soon as I get them I'll post it off


----------



## dzTT

count me in  any chance i could pick mine up?


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> count me in  any chance i could pick mine up?


No problem think Jim & Rab are picking theirs up here aswell


----------



## Mondo

Sod it; for £24+P/P I'm in!

You'll have a PM shortly with address details.

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Jansen

count me in 8)


----------



## trev

Mondo said:


> Sod it; for £24+P/P I'm in!
> 
> You'll have a PM shortly with address details.
> 
> Woo-hoo!


Cheers mate Its £23 + p/p


----------



## trev

Jansen said:


> count me in 8)


Cheers mate send me you address please


----------



## Mondo

D'oh...   Maybe the £1 is a tax on those too stoopid to read properly...


----------



## zakkiaz

Yes Please  
Wendy


----------



## jim

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> count me in  any chance i could pick mine up?
Click to expand...

No problem think Jim & Rab are picking theirs up here aswell [/quote

Just let me kno when..........


----------



## trev

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> count me in  any chance i could pick mine up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem think Jim & Rab are picking theirs up here aswell [/quote
> 
> Just let me kno when..........
Click to expand...

 Will do Jim as soon as i have them i'll give you text


----------



## trev

All p/ms replied too  will just have to wait now until Phil has manufactured these up, as soon as he does i will let you know and get them posted off  
never had time today to get a price for postage but should manage to sort it out tomorrow cheers again


----------



## Mark Davies

I'd be interested in the washer bottle cap, in satin.


----------



## V6RUL

Like it and could be hooked on the Alu look for the rest of the engine bits if the style is right for me.
Count me in please [ satin ] but it will be end of next week before i can sort payment out. Expensive mod on the go this week.
Can PM me payment details so i can pay next week please.
Steve


----------



## trev

Mark Davies said:


> I'd be interested in the washer bottle cap, in satin.


 cheers Mark will add your name to page one


----------



## ELLIOTT

You have a pm Trev


----------



## trev

stevecollier said:


> Like it and could be hooked on the Alu look for the rest of the engine bits if the style is right for me.
> Count me in please [ satin ] but it will be end of next week before i can sort payment out. Expensive mod on the go this week.
> Can PM me payment details so i can pay next week please.
> Steve


cheers Steve no rush for the money just yet p/m sent


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> You have a pm Trev


p/m replied


----------



## Dance171

Hey any luck finding out if they are gonna do the oil and water cap?


----------



## trev

Hi he's got all the dimensions and the like just has to sort out the program for the machines and the material that's going to suit, will let you know when he has the first ones made and I'll post up some pictures


----------



## Dance171

trev said:


> Hi he's got all the dimensions and the like just has to sort out the program for the machines and the material that's going to suit, will let you know when he has the first ones made and I'll post up some pictures


sounds good thanks bud


----------



## TT_Tesh

Im in.

Add me to the list please!!! :lol:


----------



## trev

TT_Tesh said:


> Im in.
> 
> Add me to the list please!!! :lol:


 ok done


----------



## bigsyd

can you put us down for a washer bottle cap, in satin m8


----------



## trev

Cheers mate name added on page one


----------



## Trev TT

Put me down for a satin Finnish one Trev.
Cheers TrevTT


----------



## trev

Cheers mate if you could p/m me your address please


----------



## trev

Update from page one  # = name & address received

NAMES
Basky#
Mondo #
Jansen #
Zakkiaz # 
BartonTT
Jim #
AusTT #
Welshgar#
ELLIOTT # :lol: 
Tufty 
Smeds #
Kite 
yellow #
RabTT (Satin ) #
Hark
DzTT #
Thundercat
Stufearn #
tripplefan 
Mark Davies
Steve collier 
TT_Tesh 
Bigsyd#
TrevTT #
Lazerjules#
Marky-TT#
Imola-TT#
Cookie#


----------



## ELLIOTT

trev said:


> Update from page one
> 
> NAMES
> Basky. #
> Mondo #
> Jansen #
> Zakkiaz #
> BartonTT
> Jim #
> AusTT. #
> Welshgar #
> ELLIOTT Shiney now please  ......... done :wink:
> Tufty
> Smeds #
> Kite
> yellow. #
> RabTT (Satin ) #
> Hark
> DzTT #
> Thundercat
> Stufearn. #
> tripplefan
> Mark Davies
> Steve collier
> TT_Tesh
> Bigsyd. #
> TrevTT. #
> Lazerjules #
> Marky-TT


Super Josh #


----------



## trev

:lol: changed it mate, copy & paste :roll: too easy, got you down in the diary for a shiny one, are you sure now :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Yes that is my final answer!


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Yes that is my final answer!


  i'll not hold my breath :wink:


----------



## welshgar

Satin one for me please matey, i've pm'd you my addy etc


----------



## marky-tt

Oooo .... nice and shiny, looks like i'll need one of those...sir 8)


----------



## trev

cheers guy's  name added Marky and p/m's replyed


----------



## basky

You have a Pm Trev


----------



## trev

Chhers mate


----------



## Super Josh

PM sent to Trev 

Josh


----------



## trev

Super Josh said:


> PM sent to Trev
> 
> Josh


Cheers Josh got the details


----------



## kite

I'll have a shiny one, I'll pM my name and address.


----------



## trev

Cheers Kite got your details


----------



## ImolaTT

hi could i have a shiny one please  do you want my address now or when its ready 
thanks andrea


----------



## trev

ImolaTT said:


> hi could i have a shiny one please  do you want my address now or when its ready
> thanks andrea


 Hi Andrea you've got a p/m


----------



## trev

Update from page one  # = name & address received

NAMES
Basky #
Mondo #
Jansen #
Zakkiaz # 
BartonTT
Jim #
AusTT #
Welshgar #
ELLIOTT # :lol: 
Tufty 
Smeds #
Kite # 
yellow #
RabTT (Satin ) #
Hark
DzTT #
Thundercat
Stufearn #
tripplefan 
Mark Davies
Steve collier #
TT_Tesh 
Bigsyd #
TrevTT #
Lazerjules #
Marky-TT #
Imola-TT #
Cookie #
Super josh #
Conlechi. #
UKRPG. #
Bartapuce #
Jas225. #
Nikos525 #
Wul #
TTade #
swfblade #


----------



## Mondo

Mate, any word on the P+P charges? I'm kinda keen to send you some money... :wink:


----------



## trev

Mondo said:


> Mate, any word on the P+P charges? I'm kinda keen to send you some money... :wink:


hi mate  ordered up some packages for the caps, once i get them i'll get you a price cant see it being more than a couple of quid first class ( fingers crossed :wink: ) iam kinda keen to get them and send them out :lol:

cheers trev


----------



## Super Josh

I'm missing from the list 

Josh


----------



## trev

Got you down in the diary though :wink: name added sorry mate


----------



## Trev TT

i think this guy may have found himself a new line of work, certainly after this lot, he gona be having a holiday


----------



## trev

:lol: if he is I hope he's taking me along :wink:


----------



## conlechi

One for me please Trev 

pm sent

Cheers

Mark


----------



## trev

Cheers Mark


----------



## UKRPG

Im in for this - pm sent Trev


----------



## trev

Cheers Richard


----------



## Bartapuce

I'm in for a satin please. PM send.


----------



## trev

Cheers mate name added to list


----------



## Jas225

Very nice 8) shiny one for me pls


----------



## trev

cheers Jas name added


----------



## ELLIOTT

How long till these bad boys ship out?


----------



## Smeds

Any idea of P+P yet? Cheque is filled out ready for the amount.


----------



## chrishTT

i like the look of these
have you got pics of the black ones 
thanks


----------



## trev

Hi Guys Going to the mates workshop tomorrow and hopefully get a start to them as for postage am sure it wont be more than a couple of quid but want to make sure, so by this time tomorrow i hope ive got some to post out to you guys

cheers trev


----------



## trev

chrishTT said:


> i like the look of these
> have you got pics of the black ones
> thanks


 Hi mate looking into this and if the interest is there am sure we will get some made up in black


----------



## ELLIOTT

trev said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the look of these
> have you got pics of the black ones
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate looking into this and if the interest is there am sure we will get some made up in black
Click to expand...

Trev this time net year you'll be a millionaire! :lol:


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the look of these
> have you got pics of the black ones
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate looking into this and if the interest is there am sure we will get some made up in black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trev this time net year you'll be a millionaire! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: i wish, if only i could use these machines :roll: wouldn't not know where to start, great watching though, looking forward to seeing them in all their glory and getting them out to you guys


----------



## Diveratt

Hi Trev,
If there is any hope of getting some black anodized ones I'd be very interested. 
Kevin


----------



## trev

Hi kevin Phil is looking into it mate as we have had a few requests for black ones he's just waiting for a bloketo get back to him so I hope we can get some black in stock 
Cheers trev


----------



## wul

ELLIOTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the look of these
> have you got pics of the black ones
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate looking into this and if the interest is there am sure we will get some made up in black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trev this time net year you'll be a millionaire! :lol:
Click to expand...

what do you meanby this time next year.trevs the richest man in fife.


----------



## trev

:lol: Wul trying to catch up with your bank balance and that will take a few years :wink:


----------



## swfblade

oooo shiney..... I've been in hospital and nearly missed this! I've been after one of these for a while, so put me down for a shiney washer cap please mate. Not read the whole thread, but going by other replies I have to PM you, so I shall... :lol:


----------



## trev

Cheers mate will add you to the list ( got your p/m  )


----------



## trev

Update from page one  # = name & address received * engraved
engraved=====








NAMES
Basky #
Mondo #
Jansen #
Zakkiaz # * 
BartonTT
Jim #
AusTT # *
Welshgar #
ELLIOTT # * :lol: are you sure now
Tufty # * 
Smeds # *
Kite # 
yellow #
RabTT (Satin ) #
Hark
DzTT # *
Thundercat
Stufearn # *
tripplefan 
Mark Davies # *
Steve collier #
TT_Tesh 
Bigsyd #
TrevTT # *
Lazerjules #
Marky-TT #
Imola-TT # *
Cookie #
Super josh #
Conlechi. #
UKRPG. #
Bartapuce # *
Jas225. #
Nikos525 #
Wul # *
TTade # *
swfblade #
Neb (canada)
Tesiboo
taTTy # *


----------



## dzTT

trev your mates gonna be busy with this list constantly growin :lol:


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> trev your mates gonna be busy with this list constantly growin :lol:


 Hi mate how's things
 it looks like it he's looking forward to getting some sent out in the next few days but i'll will let you know, he's done work for Lotus cars in the past, makes his work more interesting doing things like this


----------



## dzTT

acht no bad gettin on with stuff...tryin to get new wheels sorted out before i go away again :lol: wat about u?

is it the CNC milling and lathe machines he uses? i done some of that work in my first year at college enjoyed doin that stuff lol


----------



## trev

Not up to much found that the polish rims on my wheels is coming off looks s#*+^ will have to get them refirb I think


----------



## dzTT

gonna be costly probably then. mines have all corroded with the amount of salt on the road over the winter...look like dalmatian wheels now  :lol:


----------



## wul

trev let me know how you get on with the refurbg.im thinking bout getting the old rs4s done. :?


----------



## dzTT

guy near me does them for 60 per wheel if that's any interest to you guys. usually busy though and has about a month - 2 months waitin list most of the time


----------



## Neb

PM sent regarding a shiney one


----------



## trev

Neb said:


> PM sent regarding a shiney one


cheers Neb your names added


----------



## trev

Anyone fancy having TT engraved onto their washer caps its not a very good picture will get some new ones to post up tomorrow


----------



## dzTT

ME  looks awesome that does. extra cost?


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> ME  looks awesome that does. extra cost?


no exta cost mate,  Phil just tried it out to see what it looked like, i think it looks good


----------



## TT Ade

PM'd, I really like that


----------



## trev

TT Ade said:


> PM'd, I really like that


like it myself


----------



## V6RUL

Do them all with logo unless peeps say no individually by PM.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Can i have one with the TT engraving on please and errrrr make it shiney.  Cheers Ell


----------



## trev

stevecollier said:


> Do them all with logo unless peeps say no individually by PM.
> Steve


good idea  couple so far want them plain, think Phil is keeping some stock in satin and polished without logo

will do Elliott now you are sure or will i leave it a few hours :lol:


----------



## Bartapuce

TT logo is a nice addition !

So engraved for me please.


----------



## trev

Bartapuce said:


> TT logo is a nice addition !
> 
> So engraved for me please.


 its done mate


----------



## ELLIOTT

Definately my final answer! Thanks Trev  Think you could charge a pound extra for the engraving :wink:


----------



## dzTT

ELLIOTT said:


> Definately my final answer! Thanks Trev  Think you could charge a pound extra for the engraving :wink:


Dont give him ideas...he will be too rich soon he will have to move out of fife :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul

trev i.ll have the tt logo on mine please n thanx.we be ok for pick up on the 27th?


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Definately my final answer! Thanks Trev  Think you could charge a pound extra for the engraving :wink:


 :lol: your not a sales man are you :wink: Phil gave us his price at the begining and he's not the type of bloke to change his mind halfway through and add extra on, he just thought it looked cool to put it on and said to me that if anyone wanted it done he would do it for free  he's a good lad


----------



## ELLIOTT

trev said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definately my final answer! Thanks Trev  Think you could charge a pound extra for the engraving :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: your not a sales man are you :wink: Phil gave us his price at the begining and he's not the type of bloke to change his mind halfway through and add extra on, he just thought it looked cool to put it on and said to me that if anyone wanted it done he would do it for free  he's a good lad
Click to expand...

People like you are a credit to us all


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definately my final answer! Thanks Trev  Think you could charge a pound extra for the engraving :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont give him ideas...he will be too rich soon he will have to move out of fife :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

move out of Fife i would miss you guys to much :lol:


----------



## trev

wul said:


> trev i.ll have the tt logo on mine please n thanx.we be ok for pick up on the 27th?


 no problem Wul


----------



## Trev TT

With the TT logo for me also plz,
many thanks 8)


----------



## zakkiaz

Hi Trev, Shiney and TT please look great 

Wendy


----------



## ausTT

the TT engrave looks great i would love bit of that on mine


----------



## Smeds

Shiny and engraved for me please Trev, this GB keeps getting better and better.


----------



## trev

cheers guys


----------



## jim

Trev,let me know when they will be ready and i will pick up.

Cheers Jim.......


----------



## ImolaTT

shiny and engraved for me aswell please


----------



## trev

Cheers mate


----------



## jim

trev said:


> cheers guys


Trev,you are as bad as me a post at 04:30 you working nights or something :lol: :lol:

jim.......


----------



## trev

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,you are as bad as me a post at 04:30 you working nights or something :lol: :lol:
> 
> jim.......
Click to expand...

Hi mate I know it's sad eh  evelyns got loads of new flights going out early doors so she has to be there at 04:00 to open the check-in and once she is up everyones up  will give you a call tonight when I get home


----------



## jim

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,you are as bad as me a post at 04:30 you working nights or something :lol: :lol:
> 
> jim.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mate I know it's sad eh  evelyns got loads of new flights going out early doors so she has to be there at 04:00 to open the check-in and once she is up everyones up  will give you a call tonight when I get home
Click to expand...

I am going to Glasgow tonight to see SLF in concert with my mate so it will be a hit or miss if i hear the phone......

jim.....


----------



## trev

:lol: better not phone tonight then


----------



## stufearn

Hi Trev, think the engraving looks great so I'm up for the shiny engraved.... Cheers Stu


----------



## trev

stufearn said:


> Hi Trev, think the engraving looks great so I'm up for the shiny engraved.... Cheers Stu


Cheers stu


----------



## rabTT

Oh go on then .. I'll have mine engraved as well please, mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabTT

Oh go on then .. I'll have mine engraved as well please, mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basky

Hi Trev, Have just seen the engraved bit,  Could I please have mine engraved. Thanks Basky.


----------



## trev

No problem mate


----------



## trev

Hi Rab it's that two your wanting :lol: ok mate done


----------



## rabTT

Bl**dy TapaTalk! Changed my mind actually . . no engraving now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trev

rabTT said:


> Bl**dy TapaTalk! Changed my mind actually . . no engraving now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your worse than a woman :lol:


----------



## kite

I'll have the engraving please Trev 8)


----------



## swfblade

I'm in 2 minds over the engraving. Do you have any hi res pics of them at all?


----------



## trev

Ok mate


----------



## trev

swfblade said:


> I'm in 2 minds over the engraving. Do you have any hi res pics of them at all?


I've got some pictures last night will post them up tonight when I get home 
I think it looks good with the engraved TT


----------



## trev

Hi Guy's got all the details for postage of the caps and going to get them posted out on Monday if that's ok with you guys

price for uk Ireland £1:55

Cyprus
Norway. £1:55

Canada. £2:00

got most of your addresses just a couple to get confirmed if you could drop me a p/m with it I'll get the caps sent out 
cheers trev


----------



## Smeds

Awesome, I'm dropping everything and getting it in the post. Work can wait!!!


----------



## trev

Smeds said:


> Awesome, I'm dropping everything and getting it in the post. Work can wait!!!


Haha classic


----------



## Smeds

Posted!


----------



## trev

Smeds said:


> Posted!


 You sure !!! I've not got it yet lol


----------



## trev

Heres some quick pic's i snapped at the mates last night


----------



## ImolaTT

they look superb cant wait to get it fitted


----------



## TT Ade

The new pics look awesome!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Trev these new pictures look great can't wait to get mine now 8) You should look at selling these on a bigger scale, Do you think your mate could make an alloy dip stick for my v6?


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Trev these new pictures look great can't wait to get mine now 8) You should look at selling these on a bigger scale, Do you think your mate could make an alloy dip stick for my v6?


thought you were changing your mind again :lol: shhhhhhh he's got the dip stick in mind i take it the v6 and 225 sticks are the same ? will have to look into that


----------



## ELLIOTT

Think they are different mate! Dipstick would be a good seller though i would imagine! Better having a one piece construction than a cover ... Can i be your sales rep :roll:
Ill send you my stick so you can measure up :roll:


----------



## phil.bm

Hey Trev, Your mate must be really tallented :wink: do you think he will be able to come up with something original and really different for the dipstick ?? I'm sure you will keep him right :lol:


----------



## trev

phil.bm said:


> Hey Trev, Your mate must be really tallented :wink: do you think he will be able to come up with something original and really different for the dipstick ?? I'm sure you will keep him right :lol:


Hi mate not heard from you for ages thought you had moved :lol: different have you got anything in mind all ideas will be looked into and if he can do it ( prob will ) he'll have a go


----------



## DAVECOV

Can you stick me on the list plz

Cheers Dave.


----------



## trev

Tesiboo said:


> Can you stick me on the list plz
> 
> Cheers Dave.


 Hi Dave will do what type are you looking for :?:


----------



## DAVECOV

Sorry Trev just pm'd you askin for chrome derrrrr .. lol

But got that wrong....I have the usual oil water and strut cap Bling from forge 
So the nearest to that would be fine Thanks ;o)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Put me on the dipstick list please (the one your mate is going to make :-* )! Awaiting you are already on it comments


----------



## DAVECOV

ELLIOTT said:


> Put me on the dipstick list please (the one your mate is going to make :-* )! Awaiting you are already on it comments


Dipstick list He he he...?


----------



## trev

Tesiboo said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put me on the dipstick list please (the one your mate is going to make :-* )! Awaiting you are already on it comments
> 
> 
> 
> Dipstick list He he he...?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: am not going to say it i'll leave it to someone else :wink: ( but will do when he gets started on them mate)


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Think they are different mate! Dipstick would be a good seller though i would imagine! Better having a one piece construction than a cover ... Can i be your sales rep :roll:
> Ill send you my stick so you can measure up :roll:


will need a helper if it keeps going like this mate


----------



## wul

trev do i get to pick what 1 i want when i pick it up or do i have to let you know?


----------



## trev

wul said:


> trev do i get to pick what 1 i want when i pick it up or do i have to let you know?


will bring some home mate and you can pick which one you want


----------



## dzTT

wul said:


> trev do i get to pick what 1 i want when i pick it up or do i have to let you know?


just make a decision man :wink:


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> 
> trev do i get to pick what 1 i want when i pick it up or do i have to let you know?
> 
> 
> 
> just make a decision man :wink:
Click to expand...

dont say that he'll forget to put his hand brake on again you know what these lads are like from Kelty :wink:


----------



## dzTT

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul

its to hard daz.they both look great.wot ane did tou go for?yer awryt trev i wont take offence at the kelty jibe :evil:


----------



## dzTT

the one wi the engraved bit i think :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev

wul said:


> its to hard daz.they both look great.wot ane did tou go for?yer awryt trev i wont take offence at the kelty jibe :evil:


 :lol: suppose you be wanting free fitting as well :wink:


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> the one wi the engraved bit i think :roll: :lol:


i think they would look smart in the door cards :!:


----------



## wul

dont say that trev youl get me doing silly things.


----------



## trev

wul said:


> dont say that trev youl get me doing silly things.


 :lol: :lol: whats new


----------



## wul

haha aye i supose


----------



## dzTT

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont say that trev youl get me doing silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: whats new
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:



trev said:


> i think they would look smart in the door cards :!:


totally agree trev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT Ade

dzTT said:


> totally agree trev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Oh yes! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kite

Trev, let me know how to pay, I'm away next week..


----------



## swfblade

having now seen the pics, I'll have the TT logo as well 8)


----------



## trev

Hi guys just a heads up on bank transfers could you add your forum name to it, or surname, so i can cross check whose paid and keep this up to date cheers guy's  if you've done a transfer and not put your name on it please send me a p/m  
TOTAL PRICE TO PAY IS £24:55

Paid so far .......
smeds * posted
imola-tt * posted
Tatty posted
Jas225 posted
conlechi posted
TTade posted
Kite Posted
Zakkiaz posted
Lazerjules posted
superjosh * posted
Stufearn * posted
Tufty posted
TrevTT posted
Elliott (just about to be posted :wink: )


----------



## kite

Hi Trev, read this after the transfer
It will be from "Kite" for £25 mod edit information removed


----------



## trev

kite said:


> Hi Trev, read this after the transfer
> It will be from "Kite" for £25


 (mod edit information Removed)

cheers mate


----------



## Super Josh

Didn't realise that we could do bank transfer :roll: Oh well I put the cheque in the post this morning


----------



## trev

Super Josh said:


> Didn't realise that we could do bank transfer :roll: Oh well I put the cheque in the post this morning


sorry Paul  a cheque will be fine


----------



## zakkiaz

Hi Trev,
Sent PM.
Wendy


----------



## welshgar

cheque will be in the post first thing in the morning matey.. Ta


----------



## dzTT

Trev i prefer to deal in cash :wink: :lol:

Im not gonna be here next week so ill get it sorted when i come back


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> Trev i prefer to deal in cash :wink: :lol:
> 
> Im not gonna be here next week so ill get it sorted when i come back


 :lol: ok see you next week


----------



## trev

zakkiaz said:


> Hi Trev,
> Sent PM.
> Wendy


 cheers Wendy


----------



## trev

welshgar said:


> cheque will be in the post first thing in the morning matey.. Ta


cheers Gareth


----------



## jim

dzTT said:


> Trev i prefer to deal in cash :wink: :lol:
> 
> Im not gonna be here next week so ill get it sorted when i come back


daz ,give me a call and we can go up and pick them up together if you want

or i can pick yours up

jim.......


----------



## dzTT

aye man no worries. ill give you a call next weekend when i get back


----------



## ELLIOTT

Cheque is written and ready for posting tomorrow 8)


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Cheque is written and ready for posting tomorrow 8)


cheers Elliott just back home with the parts will get them packed up and ready for sending out


----------



## TT Ade

trev said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheque is written and ready for posting tomorrow 8)
> 
> 
> 
> cheers Elliott just back home with the parts will get them packed up and ready for sending out
Click to expand...

Great! Really looking forward to this one, looks a lovely bit of kit


----------



## trev

It's been a long hard two week's but today we got down to getting the first batch off line so here's a few pictures of the finished cap am very happy with the finished product hope you will be as well

satin engraved









polished engraved



























left polished.....right satin









first one to get posted :lol: wonder where it's going


----------



## Smeds

They look incredible, much kudos to you Trev!


----------



## TT Ade

Fingers crossed I have one soon! Trev, they are the closest thing I've seen to TT porn

[smiley=gossip.gif]


trev said:


> first one to get posted :lol: wonder where it's going


----------



## trev

TT Ade said:


> Fingers crossed I have one soon! Trev, they are the closest thing I've seen to TT porn
> 
> :lol: :lol: it's sitting in it's jiffy bag ready to go mate Evelyn's going to post them off in the morning, Wait till you see what the mate has in store next


----------



## Super Josh

Trev you bloody tease 

Is it possible to lacquer the polished ones to keep them shiny? Or will it spoil the finish?

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## Smeds

trev said:


> Wait till you see what the mate has in store next


I'm in.


----------



## TT Ade

trev said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed I have one soon! Trev, they are the closest thing I've seen to TT porn
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: it's sitting in it's jiffy bag ready to go mate Evelyn's going to post them off in the morning, Wait till you see what the mate has in store next
Click to expand...

WooHoo! Can't wait!

Not sure I like the sound of the "see what the mate has in store next" bit, sounds like more expense too me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ausTT

TT Ade said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed I have one soon! Trev, they are the closest thing I've seen to TT porn
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: it's sitting in it's jiffy bag ready to go mate Evelyn's going to post them off in the morning, Wait till you see what the mate has in store next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WooHoo! Can't wait!
> 
> Not sure I like the sound of the "see what the mate has in store next" bit, sounds like more expense too me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## trev

Super Josh said:


> Trev you bloody tease
> 
> Is it possible to lacquer the polished ones to keep them shiny? Or will it spoil the finish?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Josh


 :lol: :lol: seen the sample one and it looks cool 

yip you could lacqure it but i think it would take the shine off, it we used a resin polish on it and if you give it a wipe with it every so often you will keep the shine on it

cheers trev


----------



## trev

TT Ade said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed I have one soon! Trev, they are the closest thing I've seen to TT porn
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: it's sitting in it's jiffy bag ready to go mate Evelyn's going to post them off in the morning, Wait till you see what the mate has in store next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WooHoo! Can't wait!
> 
> Not sure I like the sound of the "see what the mate has in store next" bit, sounds like more expense too me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

 :lol: naw cheap as chips, i hope


----------



## marky-tt

trev,
pm sent re:. post details


----------



## trev

marky-tt said:


> trev,
> pm sent re:. post details


 Cheers Mark send it out tomorrow for you


----------



## zakkiaz

Trev they look really good, can't wait! 8)

When we getting water & oil caps too???????? 

Wendy


----------



## rabTT

Super Josh said:


> Trev you bloody tease
> 
> Is it possible to lacquer the polished ones to keep them shiny? Or will it spoil the finish?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Josh


Lacquering polished items can be full of danger as the lacquer 'dulls' the polished finish and may also discolour over time. Just give it some elbow grease regular, ya lazy git! :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

Ok guys that's them on their way 

cheers Evelyn  x


----------



## TT Ade

trev said:


> Ok guys that's them on their way
> 
> cheers Evelyn  x


We all love Evelyn!


----------



## TT Ade

zakkiaz said:


> Trev they look really good, can't wait! 8)
> 
> When we getting water & oil caps too????????
> 
> Wendy


Now then, matching oil and water caps with the dots and the TT engraved in the middle would be great. (I already know which is which so don't need pretty pics of oil cans or thermometers on them... )


----------



## TT Ade

TT Ade said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev they look really good, can't wait! 8)
> 
> When we getting water & oil caps too????????
> 
> Wendy
> 
> 
> 
> Now then, matching oil and water caps with the dots and the TT engraved in the middle would be great. (I already know which is which so don't need pretty pics of oil cans or thermometers on them... )
Click to expand...

Heck, why stop there? Let's have matching strut cap covers too!

Jeeeeeeeeez, someone save me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev

Shhhhhh  this is the worring part for me hope you guys & girls like what phil has done with the caps as a lot of work was put into them to get them right  will keep you posted on the next item any ideas just pass them on and I'll let Phil have a bash at knocking it up 

Thanks guys fingers crossed


----------



## TT Ade

trev said:


> Shhhhhh  this is the worring part for me hope you guys & girls like what phil has done with the caps as a lot of work was put into them to get them right  will keep you posted on the next item any ideas just pass them on and I'll let Phil have a bash at knocking it up
> 
> Thanks guys fingers crossed


Trev, please take the oil, water and strut caps as ideas


----------



## Mondo

Ade, whassamatta? Don't you want the OSIR CF ones? They're real nice... 

Oil and water caps, definitely. Here's two more suggestions:

1) A coin tray surround like the one GTT make. Not a thin stick-on one but something a bit 3D.


2) A DIS surround, again similar to what GTT make but with a not-so-wide facing lip, and satin to match the other dial surrounds:


Whaddya think? If it's a choice I'll go with 1) but, hey, you asked! 

Looking forward to my water bottle cap. They look like quality items, reasonably priced. Let's see what you guys come up with next. My wallet's braced for impact.


----------



## Smeds

I've been on the verge of getting the DIS surround, but they're £40 everywhere I've seen them. Would love one!


----------



## TT Ade

Mondo said:


> Ade, whassamatta? Don't you want the OSIR CF ones? They're real nice...


Nah, not that fussed on them to be honest.


----------



## Mondo

Furry muff. I only got mine 'cause they were 'cheap' from the States. And 'cause I like 'em, of course. Now all I'm missing from the engine bay is some nice oil/water caps. I like the R8 ones (bit pricey), Forge ones are nice too (except the water one's just a screw-on cap I think) so we'll see what Trev & chums come up with.


----------



## trev

Mondo said:


> Ade, whassamatta? Don't you want the OSIR CF ones? They're real nice...
> 
> Oil and water caps, definitely. Here's two more suggestions:
> 
> 1) A coin tray surround like the one GTT make. Not a thin stick-on one but something a bit 3D.
> 
> 
> Whaddya think? If it's a choice I'll go with 1) but, hey, you asked!
> 
> that looks ok


----------



## dzTT

Trev what bout the metal bits below the door handles with the TT logo engraved on them? or just engrave the ones people already have?
Dz. :wink:


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> Trev what bout the metal bits below the door handles with the TT logo engraved on them? or just engrave the ones people already have?
> Dz. :wink:


Hi mate we have tried that but the problem was getting the TT to sit straight you just need someones holding clips to be out a couple of thou and it throws it off and looks odd  so he's working on a push fit instead of the twist and lock that's on just now 
mind i've got your cap here mate, cheers trev


----------



## TT Ade

Mondo said:


> Furry muff. I only got mine 'cause they were 'cheap' from the States. And 'cause I like 'em, of course.


To be honest I know if I bought them I'd end up with ECS carbon trim all over the place and I'd end up spending a fortune (again)


----------



## ELLIOTT

TT Ade said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ade, whassamatta? Don't you want the OSIR CF ones? They're real nice...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not that fussed on them to be honest.
Click to expand...

OSIR no longer make these caps  
Trev dont forget my dipstick


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ade, whassamatta? Don't you want the OSIR CF ones? They're real nice...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not that fussed on them to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OSIR no longer make these caps
> Trev dont forget my dipstick
Click to expand...

 you'll probably get the washer cap tomorrow, might be a week or so before the dipstick is on route to you :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Excellent, If you do require a V6 dipstick im your man 8) 
Sent you cheque today.


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Excellent, If you do require a V6 dipstick im your man 8)
> Sent you cheque today.


cheers mate


----------



## Mondo

ELLIOTT said:


> OSIR no longer make these caps


Looks like you're right. Neither of the US sites I know to go to (Zmax and TT Stuff) have them listed anymore. Just as well I picked mine up when I did in January.

The coin tray surround must be of interest to more than just me, eh? Oh well, one thing at a time; water bottle cap, coolant/oil caps, then we'll see, eh?

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## zakkiaz

zakkiaz said:


> Trev they look really good, can't wait! 8)
> 
> When we getting water & oil caps too????????  Plus strut caps :lol:
> 
> Wendy


Idea above!!!!!!! got to have all matching :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wendy


----------



## zakkiaz

Mondo said:


> Ade, whassamatta? Don't you want the OSIR CF ones? They're real nice...
> 
> Oil and water caps, definitely. Here's two more suggestions:
> 
> 1) A coin tray surround like the one GTT make. Not a thin stick-on one but something a bit 3D.
> 
> 
> 2) A DIS surround, again similar to what GTT make but with a not-so-wide facing lip, and satin to match the other dial surrounds:
> 
> 
> Whaddya think? If it's a choice I'll go with 1) but, hey, you asked!
> 
> Looking forward to my water bottle cap. They look like quality items, reasonably priced. Let's see what you guys come up with next. My wallet's braced for impact.


Like this idea too! 8)

Wendy


----------



## Matt B

How the hell have I missed this one ??????

MEEEEEEEEEEE please. I would like a nice brushed effect one.


----------



## Trev TT

Wehey, looks like im the first to be visited by the postman. on my doorstep when i got home early..... anyone recommend a local Mech who can fit it for me :mrgreen: Looks great. On the Question on other things to make in this range. how about a paper weight of similar design, just a bit larger and heavier. or even a slim desktop coaster with a nice green baize backing.
Good Job Trev, well pleased.
thanks Trev TT


----------



## trev

Glad you like it Trev good ideas you have there as well


----------



## swfblade

Money sent mate.


----------



## trev

Cheers mate get it sent out tonight


----------



## zakkiaz

Looks great  well please 

Need to give engine a clean before a photo is posted!!!! :roll:

await my next mod from your range!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Many Thanx Wendy


----------



## dzTT

trev said:


> Hi mate we have tried that but the problem was getting the TT to sit straight you just need someones holding clips to be out a couple of thou and it throws it off and looks odd so he's working on a push fit instead of the twist and lock that's on just now
> mind i've got your cap here mate, cheers trev


awesome Trev. i fly back home Friday/Saturday...tryn to get my flighs changed forn earlier date but boss is having none of it :lol: ill let you know when im back when ill get ove to pick it up


----------



## ImolaTT

hi trev just got home to my lovely washer cap  its stunning fit it later. cant wait for the next lot of goodies :lol: 
.your mates done a fantastic job 
thanks again andrea


----------



## trev

cheers guys glad you like them 

ps Wendy show a before & after shot :lol:


----------



## ausTT

Chequw sent - lovely


----------



## trev

ausTT said:


> Chequw sent - lovely


cheers Peter one question have i to put any thing on the package like gift to friend or can be opened by customs ?

cheers mate


----------



## ausTT

you can put gift - but it should be fine either way mate so dont worry.


----------



## trev

ausTT said:


> you can put gift - but it should be fine either way mate so dont worry.


 cheers mate in the post tomorrow


----------



## jim

Trev,getting a bit of the green eye here when can i pick mine up champing at the bit here......... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kidding i am going to wait till i see you with the rest off the guys on the meet in April if thats ok.......

But i know i will be on the phone to see when i can pick it up............as my arse will be making buttons...   

Jim.........


----------



## TT Ade

Just got home and mine was waiting for me, they are awesome, look even better in the metal!

Cheers, Trev and my compliments to your mate .


----------



## trev

TT Ade said:


> Just got home and mine was waiting for me, they are awesome, look even better in the metal!
> 
> Cheers, Trev and my compliments to your mate .


thanks mate will pass your compliments on to him tonight when go to pick up some more caps


----------



## trev

jim said:


> Trev,getting a bit of the green eye here when can i pick mine up champing at the bit here......... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Kidding i am going to wait till i see you with the rest off the guys on the meet in April if thats ok.......
> 
> But i know i will be on the phone to see when i can pick it up............as my arse will be making buttons...
> 
> Jim.........


 :lol: :lol: you can come over any time mate am on call next week so i should be in most nights


----------



## jim

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,getting a bit of the green eye here when can i pick mine up champing at the bit here......... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Kidding i am going to wait till i see you with the rest off the guys on the meet in April if thats ok.......
> 
> But i know i will be on the phone to see when i can pick it up............as my arse will be making buttons...
> 
> Jim.........
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: you can come over any time mate am on call next week so i should be in most nights
Click to expand...

I am on holiday untill next Monday so no doubt i will be on the phone..............

Jim........


----------



## ELLIOTT

Trev my cap arrived this morning the quality is amazing! a credit to you both 8) P.s have you recieved my cheque?


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Trev my cap arrived this morning the quality is amazing! a credit to you both 8) P.s have you recieved my cheque?


thanks for that Elliott glad you like it  its not arrived yet don't worry we only have 1 delivery up here will let you know when it arrives


----------



## UKRPG

cheques going out from me tonight Trev


----------



## stufearn

Hi Trev, just got home to see post has arrived! Looks great, just what I was looking for and 1 cap off the complete set. Just the coolant cap to go.... Would be great if this was one of the next ideas!

Thanks for sorting out for us all and pass on appreciation to your mate.. Instructions were a nice touch...

Stu


----------



## taTTy

Hi Trev,
Mine arrived this morning ... quality product and very impressed with the packaging and care advice  
Thanks


----------



## dzTT

Jim your like a kid in a sweetie shop :lol:

sayin thats made me hungry. off for a steak and a few bags of haribo Gummy Bears  

Anyone wanting anythin back from Denmark? im tryin to find a way of bringin a very nice Danish lady back with me :wink: :lol:


----------



## jim

Trev,liked the txt mesage   

`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
your such a tease though. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim.............

[


----------



## wul

hey trev.i aint going to be home till sunday night night now.when can i collect my shiney shiney.on a week or 2 hol so no rush mate.what meet is jim talking about in april ???


----------



## jim

wul said:


> hey trev.i aint going to be home till sunday night night now.when can i collect my shiney shiney.on a week or 2 hol so no rush mate.what meet is jim talking about in april ???


Oops did not mean to say anything Trev,only kiddin Wul its this one.............
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
ScoTTish weekend away, 9th/11th April

Jim........


----------



## wul

oh aye forgot bout tha ane mate.


----------



## jim

dzTT said:


> Jim your like a kid in a sweetie shop :lol:
> 
> sayin thats made me hungry. off for a steak and a few bags of haribo Gummy Bears
> 
> Anyone wanting anythin back from Denmark? im tryin to find a way of bringin a very nice Danish lady back with me :wink: :lol:


Just tie her up and put her in your BAG. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

UKRPG said:


> cheques going out from me tonight Trev


 Hi mate yours went out this morning first thing you should get it tomorrow  Evelyns keeping tab's on the outgoing item's :lol: cheers mate


----------



## trev

jim said:


> Trev,liked the txt mesage
> your such a tease though. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim.............
> 
> [


 :lol: thought you would of liked that

Wul you better be quick not many left and your cars calling out for one :lol:


----------



## trev

taTTy said:


> Hi Trev,
> Mine arrived this morning ... quality product and very impressed with the packaging and care advice
> Thanks


Cheers mate glad you like it


----------



## jim

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,liked the txt mesage
> your such a tease though. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim.............
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thought you would of liked that
> 
> Wul you better be quick not many left and your cars calling out for one :lol:
Click to expand...

Trev,thought beter to reply on here than send a txt mesage because it would have been much worse.... :lol: :lol:

Jim......... :wink: :wink:


----------



## trev

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,liked the txt mesage
> your such a tease though. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim.............
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thought you would of liked that
> 
> Wul you better be quick not many left and your cars calling out for one :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trev,thought beter to reply on here than send a txt mesage because it would have been much worse.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: yip no swearing on here mate :wink:
> 
> Jim......... :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Smeds

8) clicky


----------



## Mondo

Mine turned up at work this morning. Well smart, innit? Now all I need is a set of coloured clip-on covers to pretend it's a high-performance cap. I hear they're about £12 on eBay... :roll:

Nice on Trev!


----------



## basky

A Big thank you Trev and your fellow mate for putting this together. Mine arrived today, and like you said, it just looks fantastic in the flesh. Thanks again and count me in on the next venture  Cheers Basky


----------



## trev

cheers guys will pass your thanks on to Phil


----------



## Jas225

Trev - mine arrived yesterday - a real quality product - cheers 

Dipstick cover next please


----------



## trev

Jas225 said:


> Trev - mine arrived yesterday - a real quality product - cheers
> 
> Dipstick cover next please


cheers Jas  will do


----------



## wul

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,liked the txt mesage
> your such a tease though. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim.............
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thought you would of liked that
> 
> Wul you better be quick not many left and your cars calling out for one :lol:
Click to expand...

trev keep me a nice shiney ane wi the tt stamp on it.i could get the dough dropped in as soon as tomo if needed.i aint missing out on this.no chuffin way


----------



## trev

No worries mate its here waiting for you, well so far you never know could be all gone the night :wink:


----------



## Diveratt

OK Trev, I give up I'll have a silver matt finish one. It can go on my Smart if you ever do black ones. Drop me a PM with the bank transfer details

Kevin

PS Like the DIS surround too


----------



## UKRPG

Thanks Trev, mine has beaten the cheque to you!!

Very appreciated and looks great!


----------



## trev

UKRPG said:


> Thanks Trev, mine has beaten the cheque to you!!
> 
> Very appreciated and looks great!


no problem Richard


----------



## jim

Trev,cant wait anymore........ :wink:

you have PM..


----------



## trev

jim said:


> Trev,cant wait anymore........ :wink:
> 
> you have PM..


your not coming round the night am off to bed :lol:


----------



## jim

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,cant wait anymore........ :wink:
> 
> you have PM..
> 
> 
> 
> your not coming round the night am off to bed :lol:
Click to expand...

Thats fine by me then..........PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev,cant wait anymore........ :wink:
> 
> you have PM..
> 
> 
> 
> your not coming round the night am off to bed :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats fine by me then..........PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

( Note to self mind and lock doors and put alarm on :lol: )


----------



## jim

Thats so bad............. :lol: :lol: :lol:

txt you the morra.......

Jim........


----------



## swfblade

MInes just arrived! Looks awesome, nice one chaps! 8)


----------



## trev

swfblade said:


> MInes just arrived! Looks awesome, nice one chaps! 8)


Cheers mate that never took long to get to you


----------



## jim

your not coming round the night am off to bed :lol:[/quote]

Thats fine by me then..........PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

( Note to self mind and lock doors and put alarm on :lol: )[/quote]

Trev,you will not need to lock up and put alarm on :wink: :wink: as i am going away untill Monday,so i will be in touch later.

Jim...........


----------



## trev

jim said:


> your not coming round the night am off to bed :lol:


Thats fine by me then..........PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

( Note to self mind and lock doors and put alarm on :lol: )[/quote]

Trev,you will not need to lock up and put alarm on :wink: :wink: as i am going away untill Monday,so i will be in touch later.

Jim...........[/quote]

 got a buyer for yours


----------



## jim

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> your not coming round the night am off to bed :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine by me then..........PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

( Note to self mind and lock doors and put alarm on :lol: )[/quote]

Trev,you will not need to lock up and put alarm on :wink: :wink: as i am going away untill Monday,so i will be in touch later.

Jim...........[/quote]

 got a buyer for yours[/quote]

what if i send you the money,then you will have to keep it for me........pmsl


----------



## trev

:lol: na it's ok Jim


----------



## welshgar

Received today fella. might brave the rain and fit later on 

Thanks [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev

welshgar said:


> Received today fella. might brave the rain and fit later on
> 
> Thanks [smiley=cheers.gif]


 cheers for letting us know Gareth


----------



## DunnersTT

I like the look of these, how do i get one?


----------



## zakkiaz

DunnersTT said:


> I like the look of these, how do i get one?


PM Trev with your details and he will look after you


----------



## trev

Hi folks just want to thank everyone that showed interest & bought one of the washer caps and hope by now you have all got them looking forward to the next project and dealing with you guys & girls again 

Cheers from Trev, Evelyn, Phil, & Audrey

satin engraved









polished engraved



























left polished.....right satin


----------



## ausTT

everyone seems well happy!! bet itll be quite a fwe days before i get mine - hte post man is well sloe over here :x


----------



## trev

ausTT said:


> everyone seems well happy!! bet itll be quite a fwe days before i get mine - hte post man is well sloe over here :x


Thought you would of got it by now, yours was one of the first ones sent out Peter


----------



## dzTT

Trev, i might be able to get over on sunday and get it if thats alright with you?

Darron


----------



## trev

Should be fine mate


----------



## dzTT

smashin  ill drop u a text on sunday let you know when i can get through and stuff


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> smashin  ill drop u a text on sunday let you know when i can get through and stuff


Ok Darron, am on call this weekend so if am not in Evelyn will be


----------



## dzTT

No worriers Trev, think jim is wantin m to pick up his while im there since hes off gallivanting again :lol:


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> No worriers Trev, think jim is wantin m to pick up his while im there since hes off gallivanting again :lol:


 :lol: keep it as a spare :wink: i'll not tell him


----------



## dzTT

:lol: :lol: shhhh dnt give me any ideas :wink:


----------



## ausTT

trev said:


> ausTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone seems well happy!! bet itll be quite a fwe days before i get mine - hte post man is well sloe over here :x
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you would of got it by now, yours was one of the first ones sent out Peter
Click to expand...

hey ho - thats Cyprus for ya  - post is always bloooooody slow :?

i will be posting up pictures probmptly upon its arrival and am very excited about the next venture you and your team offer up


----------



## trev

ausTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ausTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone seems well happy!! bet itll be quite a fwe days before i get mine - hte post man is well sloe over here :x
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you would of got it by now, yours was one of the first ones sent out Peter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey ho - thats Cyprus for ya  - post is always bloooooody slow :?
> 
> i will be posting up pictures probmptly upon its arrival and am very excited about the next venture you and your team offer up
Click to expand...

i would of been quicker to fly across myself with it mate you got a spare room :lol:


----------



## ausTT

hey ho - thats Cyprus for ya  - post is always bloooooody slow :?

i will be posting up pictures probmptly upon its arrival and am very excited about the next venture you and your team offer up [/quote]
i would of been quicker to fly across myself with it mate you got a spare room :lol:[/quote]

i will find room if you happen to procure some free shiney parts for the engine bay


----------



## trev

ausTT said:


> hey ho - thats Cyprus for ya  - post is always bloooooody slow :?
> 
> i will be posting up pictures probmptly upon its arrival and am very excited about the next venture you and your team offer up


i would of been quicker to fly across myself with it mate you got a spare room :lol:[/quote]

i will find room if you happen to procure some free shiney parts for the engine bay [/quote]

might take you up on that mate :lol: one of the mates has a house in Polis near to natural beach hotel a very nice part of Cyprus and am sure we had a go at the karting track near there ?


----------



## trev

ausTT said:


> hey ho - thats Cyprus for ya  - post is always bloooooody slow :?
> 
> i will be posting up pictures probmptly upon its arrival and am very excited about the next venture you and your team offer up


i would of been quicker to fly across myself with it mate you got a spare room :lol:[/quote]

i will find room if you happen to procure some free shiney parts for the engine bay [/quote]

AusTT i've been in contact with the post office and your order was last traced at Edinburgh airport on tuesday morning at dispatch after that they have no record of it so i've posted you out another washer cap you should get it within 3-5 days here's hoping you get this one  if the other one turns up just send it back when you have time 

cheers trev


----------



## ausTT

i will find room if you happen to procure some free shiney parts for the engine bay [/quote]

AusTT i've been in contact with the post office and your order was last traced at Edinburgh airport on tuesday morning at dispatch after that they have no record of it so i've posted you out another washer cap you should get it within 3-5 days here's hoping you get this one  if the other one turns up just send it back when you have time 

cheers trev[/quote]

Thanks Trev - 

Polis is a nice area indeed and the kart track is one of the best on the island 

if ur ever around have to let me know


----------



## trev

ausTT said:


> i will find room if you happen to procure some free shiney parts for the engine bay


AusTT i've been in contact with the post office and your order was last traced at Edinburgh airport on tuesday morning at dispatch after that they have no record of it so i've posted you out another washer cap you should get it within 3-5 days here's hoping you get this one  if the other one turns up just send it back when you have time 

cheers trev[/quote]

Thanks Trev - 

Polis is a nice area indeed and the kart track is one of the best on the island 

if ur ever around have to let me know[/quote]

will do, might be sooner than you think if you dont get this other cap :lol:


----------



## wul

trev im on ma way hame,i,ll be at yours about 2 in the morning for ma cap.cheers,wul.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Wow, received it supper fast. quality is excellent here are a few pic's:




























Thanks Trev your a gent


----------



## trev

looks good  thanks been called a few things gents a first :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got mine cheers mate


----------



## trev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Got mine cheers mate


cheers andy  get a picture up so i can have a look at your engine bay and get some ideas from it :lol:


----------



## kite

Well aftern a week away a little packaqge was awaiting my return, all O can do is echo what has already been said.
Trev, thanks for arranging the GB and a big thanks to Phil for such a well made piece of engineering.
*Now Trev get him to start with some other stuff*


----------



## trev

kite said:


> Well aftern a week away a little packaqge was awaiting my return, all O can do is echo what has already been said.
> Trev, thanks for arranging the GB and a big thanks to Phil for such a well made piece of engineering.
> *Now Trev get him to start with some other stuff*


Glad you like it  will pass on your thanks to Phil, going to be working with him this bank holiday weekend so fingers crossed  there might be another little package to look out for :lol:


----------



## kite

I like little packages !!


----------



## DunnersTT

Got mine today 

Cheers Trev, looks great 8)


----------



## trev

DunnersTT said:


> Got mine today
> 
> Cheers Trev, looks great 8)


bloddy heck the post office are doing a grand job :lol: glad you like it


----------



## DAVECOV

Any body had any issues getting this to fit ??? :?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Here is a picture of mine fitted! Thanks again Trev 8)


----------



## Mondo

Tesiboo said:


> Any body had any issues getting this to fit ??? :?


Nope. It was a perfect fit - just popped straight on. Nice job, quality item. Looking foward to the next items to be made - or have I said that already... :roll:


----------



## trev

Tesiboo said:


> Any body had any issues getting this to fit ??? :?


 got problems Dave ? Should just slip in


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Here is a picture of mine fitted! Thanks again Trev 8)


looking good Elliott see by your picture you'll not be needing strut covers


----------



## wul

well iv just got back from sir trevs estate with my new cap.i just wish this bloody snow would stop.i want to try and fit it :twisted: cheers again trev.


----------



## ImolaTT

hi did any of you have to take th little filter out :?: i couldnt get mine in with it still in :?


----------



## trev

wul said:


> well iv just got back from sir trevs estate with my new cap.i just wish this bloody snow would stop.i want to try and fit it :twisted: cheers again trev.


 cheers Wul good to see you again if the snow keeps up you'll never make it out of Fife never mind going to London :lol:


----------



## wul

it made me laugh wen i was just getting into the village,wot was the last thing you said "bet its snowing in kelty" bloody hell was it not half


----------



## trev

ImolaTT said:


> hi did any of you have to take th little filter out :?: i couldnt get mine in with it still in :?


 hi mate i've never had a filter in mine from new  wonder if that was fitted to later models cant see it being a problem to remove it because your using clean water in the washer bottle let me know how you feel about it


----------



## trev

wul said:


> it made me laugh wen i was just getting into the village,wot was the last thing you said "bet its snowing in kelty" bloody hell was it not half


well you did want to live in the highlands mate :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT

trev said:


> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi did any of you have to take th little filter out :?: i couldnt get mine in with it still in :?
> 
> 
> 
> hi mate i've never had a filter in mine from new  wonder if that was fitted to later models cant see it being a problem to remove it because your using clean water in the washer bottle let me know how you feel about it
Click to expand...

hi trev no its fine ive just removed it just wondered if it was me and it should have stayed in thats all
thanks


----------



## trev

ImolaTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImolaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi did any of you have to take th little filter out :?: i couldnt get mine in with it still in :?
> 
> 
> 
> hi mate i've never had a filter in mine from new  wonder if that was fitted to later models cant see it being a problem to remove it because your using clean water in the washer bottle let me know how you feel about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi trev no its fine ive just removed it just wondered if it was me and it should have stayed in thats all
> thanks
Click to expand...

Phew had me worried there mate all the cars we checked the cap on never had a filter fitted, so your ok with it if not let me know


----------



## dzTT

Got it fitted today eventually trev, got out of my sick bed and done it cos i was bored out my nut :lol: makes the rest of the car look like it needs a wash :x :lol:

Cheers


----------



## trev

dzTT said:


> Got it fitted today eventually trev, got out of my sick bed and done it cos i was bored out my nut :lol: makes the rest of the car look like it needs a wash :x :lol:
> 
> Cheers


 Well we all know what your going to be up to in the next few weeks :lol: cheers again see you at the weekend


----------



## dzTT

illl be cleanin all day Saturday now :lol: :lol:


----------



## jim

Trev,went and seen young daz the day and got the cap,cant wait to fit it,and what is next,count e in anyway excellent bit off kit.

thanks Trev..........

will see you on Sunday as daz are going to meet up in Falkirk and travel up.

thanks again.......

jim.....


----------



## trev

Great news jim will see you both at the weekend 
been working on the dipstick handles and come up with a couple of samples  the top's can have the TT logo on them as with the washer caps still have a few other options in mind let us know what you think and i will post up and other thread


----------



## TT Ade

Hi, Trev

I prefer the slim handle (centre of pic) I think the design is more in keeping with the TT. The top of that one carries the TT theme that already exists throughout the car including the water washer cap.

Cheers, Ade.


----------



## trev

TT Ade said:


> Hi, Trev
> 
> I prefer the slim handle (centre of pic) I think the design is more in keeping with the TT. The top of that one carries the TT theme that already exists throughout the car including the water washer cap.
> 
> Cheers, Ade.


Hi Ade am with you on this one mate, i think it will sit better between the cover and manifold but am up for any ideas you have about a shape we could use


----------



## TT Ade

I think with the dipstick it has to be function over form, the plastic guide isn't the strongest and the easier it is to grip the dipstick and pull it square out of the guide the better it will be. I think perhaps a T piece design might achieve that best though the centre pic looks like you could hook a finger under each side for a good grip.


----------



## trev

Hi Ade yip you can get your fingers round the top crown to pull the stick out plenty of grip  will pass the T shape idea on to Phil and see if he can machine it to that shape, cheers mate


----------



## jim

trev said:


> Great news jim will see you both at the weekend
> been working on the dipstick handles and come up with a couple of samples  the top's can have the TT logo on them as with the washer caps still have a few other options in mind let us know what you think and i will post up and other thread


 Ah so that is what you txt me last night thought you were at the tease again to which you were :lol: :lol: :lol:

has to be the slim one for me to Trev looks cool 8) 8) 8)

Jim........


----------



## zakkiaz

Same here 'T' Shape for me too. 

Wendy


----------



## dzTT

i like the middle one trev...goes better with the style like TT Ade said.
another way for me to spend more money...thnks :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul

dzTT said:


> i like the middle one trev...goes better with the style like TT Ade said.
> another way for me to spend more money...thnks :wink: :lol: :lol:


better watch daz you keep going and youl soon be down to your last million :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz

trev said:


> Hi Ade yip you can get your fingers round the top crown to pull the stick out plenty of grip  will pass the T shape idea on to Phil and see if he can machine it to that shape, cheers mate


Have you done the strut caps yet?????? As one of mine is falling apart! 

Wendy


----------



## dzTT

wul said:


> better watch daz you keep going and youl soon be down to your last million :lol:


im dreading those hard times to come :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jim

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> 
> better watch daz you keep going and youl soon be down to your last million :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> im dreading those hard times to come :wink: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Its me thats skint.........   

Daz still has his first shilling ops i should have said 5p :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim......


----------



## dzTT

shilling???? whats that :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jim

dzTT said:


> shilling???? whats that :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats why i said 5p........   

Jim.........


----------



## Mondo

Hey Trev,

If you're looking for votes then yep, gotta be the middle one. But I won't personally be joining this one, as I've got one of Old Guy's dipstick tops.

You got water/oil caps in the, er, pipeline? Or the coin tray? If so I'll wait to see what you come up with, but if not it might have to be some black paint (for the water cap) and GTT for the tray. Think of it as healthy competition...


----------



## trev

Mondo said:


> Hey Trev,
> 
> If you're looking for votes then yep, gotta be the middle one. But I won't personally be joining this one, as I've got one of Old Guy's dipstick tops.
> 
> You got water/oil caps in the, er, pipeline? Or the coin tray? If so I'll wait to see what you come up with, but if not it might have to be some black paint (for the water cap) and GTT for the tray. Think of it as healthy competition...


Hi Raymond
no problem mate glad you posted up and gave your opinion  its going to be the water and oil caps next as for the coin try its a no go so far  sorry mind and keep the ideas coming in 

cheers trev


----------



## Mondo

Oil/water caps coming! Woo-hoo!  I'll look out for the announcement. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to HTFU and find £50 for a GTT coin tray...  :wink:


----------



## TT Ade

Hi, Trev

Really interested in the strut caps and oil/water caps, I'm running an oldguy dipstick too so won't be buying on this one.


----------



## zakkiaz

TT Ade said:


> Hi, Trev
> 
> Really interested in the strut caps and oil/water caps, I'm running an oldguy dipstick too so won't be buying on this one.


What is old boy dipstick?????? 

Wendy


----------



## zakkiaz

trev said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Trev,
> 
> If you're looking for votes then yep, gotta be the middle one. But I won't personally be joining this one, as I've got one of Old Guy's dipstick tops.
> 
> You got water/oil caps in the, er, pipeline? Or the coin tray? If so I'll wait to see what you come up with, but if not it might have to be some black paint (for the water cap) and GTT for the tray. Think of it as healthy competition...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Raymond
> no problem mate glad you posted up and gave your opinion  its going to be the water and oil caps next as for the coin try its a no go so far  sorry mind and keep the ideas coming in
> 
> cheers trev
Click to expand...

Hi Trev,
Any price on these yet??

Wendy


----------



## Mondo

Wendy, for 'Old Guy''s dipstick mod, take a look here: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151004

Quite a few of us got them - very nice, too. If I hadn't already got a replacement for that poxy Prison Overall Orange OEM dipstick top I'd be up for one of Trev's.


----------



## jim

zakkiaz said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Trev
> 
> Really interested in the strut caps and oil/water caps, I'm running an oldguy dipstick too so won't be buying on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> What is old boy dipstick??????
> 
> Wendy
Click to expand...

Just reading this and its so funny.........Whats is OLD BOY dipstick :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim.........


----------



## ELLIOTT

Ill have a dipstick for the V6 please  Is it a cover or a whole dipstick....?


----------



## Mondo

For £12 you get a red clip-on dipstick cover. Makes it (you?!?) look like a real dipstick... 

Elliot, I'm not sure your V6 could handle the extra weight in front of the V6 lump! :wink: Stick to plastic, dude.


----------



## trev

ELLIOTT said:


> Ill have a dipstick for the V6 please  Is it a cover or a whole dipstick....?


Hi Elliott it's just the grip not the full dipstick mate will post up pics for a how to do  
going to open up a new thread guys as this one is getting far to many pages


----------



## zakkiaz

jim said:


> zakkiaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Trev
> 
> Really interested in the strut caps and oil/water caps, I'm running an oldguy dipstick too so won't be buying on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> What is old boy dipstick??????
> 
> Wendy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just reading this and its so funny.........Whats is OLD BOY dipstick :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim.........
Click to expand...

Whats so funny I'm a girlie! hadn't heard it before!!! :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Mondo said:


> For £12 you get a red clip-on dipstick cover. Makes it (you?!?) look like a real dipstick...
> 
> Elliot, I'm not sure your V6 could handle the extra weight in front of the V6 lump! :wink: Stick to plastic, dude.


 :lol: I head this dipstick mod gave you 5 bhp?


----------



## jim

Just reading this and its so funny.........Whats is OLD BOY dipstick

Jim.........

Whats so funny I'm a girlie! hadn't heard it before!!!

Sorry Wendy its just my dirty mind :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim.......


----------



## SteveTDCi

are there any left [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev

SteveTDCi said:


> are there any left [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 yip Steve  whats your preference shiney with TT engraved on it


----------



## TT Ade

trev said:


> SteveTDCi said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there any left [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> yip Steve  whats your preference shiney with TT engraved on it
Click to expand...

That's the one to get, Steve! Looks fantastic!


----------



## SteveTDCi

TT Ade said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteveTDCi said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there any left [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> yip Steve  whats your preference shiney with TT engraved on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the one to get, Steve! Looks fantastic!
Click to expand...

what he said will do me just fine


----------



## zakkiaz

Before








After








Had the paint brush out so the dirty bits have now gone!!


----------



## trev

It's getting there  once you have the rest of the bits it will look cracking :wink:


----------



## Jansen

Hello Trev 
Cap arrived today      
Nice shiny jewel, to bad its hidden under the hood ....


----------



## TT Ade

Jansen said:


> Hello Trev
> Cap arrived today
> Nice shiny jewel, to bad its hidden under the hood ....


I'm waiting on the clear perspex bonnet mod


----------



## Mondo

TT Ade said:


> I'm waiting on the clear perspex bonnet mod


Won't that clash with your CF frenzy? I mean, who would go so far with the carbon fibre... :roll: Well, actually, not me, as you've got the handbrake (I don't) but I do have the strut tops (and you don't?).

Whatever. I'm sure Charlie and his Mec' Eng' mates can knock something up. When he's finished dorking about with this shitey-looking gaiter...


----------



## trev

Jansen said:


> Hello Trev
> Cap arrived today
> Nice shiny jewel, to bad its hidden under the hood ....


Hi Jansen took a wee while to get to Norway but glad you received it


----------



## Diveratt

Hi Trev, any update on black ones yet?
The silver one fits fine but all my Forge stuff is black and it doesnt match 

Kevin


----------



## trev

Diverat said:


> Hi Trev, any update on black ones yet?
> The silver one fits fine but all my Forge stuff is black and it doesnt match
> 
> Kevin


 p/m sent


----------



## jas6004

Hi Trev, Just to let you know that i received my Screen Washer Cap today and what a quality bit of kit it is. I will be giving the car a good clean tomorrow and fit my new bit of engine bay bling.

Many Thanks for the great service Trev, and i look forward to the Strut Caps.

Jas


----------



## trev

jas6004 said:


> Hi Trev, Just to let you know that i received my Screen Washer Cap today and what a quality bit of kit it is. I will be giving the car a good clean tomorrow and fit my new bit of engine bay bling.
> 
> Many Thanks for the great service Trev, and i look forward to the Strut Caps.
> 
> Jas


 Cheers for letting us know mate glad you like it  will let you know when the struts are up and running 
thanks again
Trev


----------



## zakkiaz

jim said:


> Just reading this and its so funny.........Whats is OLD BOY dipstick
> 
> Jim.........
> 
> Whats so funny I'm a girlie! hadn't heard it before!!!
> 
> Sorry Wendy its just my dirty mind :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jim.......


You men have got nothing better to think about have you!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

The TTOC are pleased to announce that these Screen Washer Caps are now available in the TTOC shop HERE


----------



## barton TT

Hi Trev have you any off these forsale still.


----------



## Wallsendmag

barton TT said:


> Hi Trev have you any off these forsale still.


They are available @ www.ttoc.co.uk now :wink:


----------



## barton TT

wallsendmag said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trev have you any off these forsale still.
> 
> 
> 
> They are available @ http://www.ttoc.co.uk now :wink:
Click to expand...

i know but £35.00  Trev is cheaper.


----------



## Wallsendmag

He was also making a loss on each one :wink:


----------



## barton TT

wallsendmag said:


> He was also making a loss on each one :wink:


I would rather line his pocket with silver than the TTOC pocket. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

barton TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was also making a loss on each one :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather line his pocket with silver than the TTOC pocket. :wink:
Click to expand...

We have to give him the money anyway [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sharky

Hi Trev,

Got my full set in the post....thanks Sharky


----------



## trev

sharky said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Got my full set in the post....thanks Sharky


cheers for buying them mate are you going to Duxford this weekend if so will show you the oil and water caps  
you'll have to post some pictures up 

cheers trev


----------



## sharky

trev said:


> sharky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trev,
> 
> Got my full set in the post....thanks Sharky
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for buying them mate are you going to Duxford this weekend if so will show you the oil and water caps
> you'll have to post some pictures up
> 
> cheers trev
Click to expand...

Hey Trev,

Not going to make it this weekend, got my 3.2 bumper being sprayed and fitted, alloy refurb and polish, cambelt change, having the works done to my car inside and out.... will post a few pics once Ive given the car a solid wax on wax off 

Sharky


----------



## barton TT

Please Trev send me payment details.


----------



## Wallsendmag

barton TT said:


> Please Trev send me payment details.


Trev is having PC problems at the minute afaik


----------



## barton TT

Many thanks Trev arrived today.


----------



## trev

No problem mate some other things coming out in the next few weeks


----------



## shuttle1981

Hi Trev
Did these caps ever get produced?
Many thanks
Shuttle1981


----------



## Wallsendmag

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... 09a5fcf7cb


----------



## TT8

TT8


----------



## s3_kev

do these caps fit any other audi models? i no the tt has a smaller cap then others as standard but is the inside diameter of the neck the same size as the common blue caps?
would'nt mind one of these for my s3

cheers chaps


----------



## ROOKMOR

Hi trev I'm interested in 1 of your screen washer caps if still available? If you could send payment details? Cheers paul


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Wallsendmag said:


> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=58&zenid=c7dd1142668521e36865dc09a5fcf7cb


... None of the items appear to be in stock- is this stuff still being produced Trev? ...
... I'd be interested in the whole kit- washer cap, oil, coolant, dipstick and the strut caps ...

... did the instrument surround ever get made either? I'd have one of those while I'm at it ... can we expect to see more stock or do we have to wait until it starts becoming available in the 'parts for sale' section second hand? ... 
:?


----------



## dzTT

I'm sure ive got the Strut Caps and Washer Bottle Cap that i took off mine if you cant get a hold of them from trev


----------



## The Blue Bandit

dzTT said:


> I'm sure ive got the Strut Caps and Washer Bottle Cap that i took off mine if you cant get a hold of them from trev


... if you have still got them I'd be interested subject to price and condition ... I'm new, so can't PM yet, but if you have got them and want to sell let me know ...


----------



## ElmerTT

I'd beinterested too!


----------



## dzTT

Caps are sold sorry folks, still have the washer cap though im sure


----------



## The Blue Bandit

dzTT said:


> Caps are sold sorry folks, still have the washer cap though im sure


... if it's in reasonable nick, I'd be interested if you can find it!  ...


----------



## robokn

Trev I would be interested in a washer cap please


----------



## trev

robokn said:


> Trev I would be interested in a washer cap please


Trying to get our stock made up seeing the company tomorrow


----------



## The Blue Bandit

trev said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev I would be interested in a washer cap please
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get our stock made up seeing the company tomorrow
Click to expand...

... so all of the items are still being made then? or is it just the washer caps? I'll check back for updates on this- thanks Trev!


----------



## TTSPORT666

trev said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev I would be interested in a washer cap please
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get our stock made up seeing the company tomorrow
Click to expand...

Would be interested in the washer cap to. Look forward to any updates.

Damien.


----------

